# Oliver's 6 mile walk!



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

last weekend, before I sprained my ankle and possibly broke my toe! It's going to have to last him until I can walk again!

He's back down to skinny again... he gained a little weight over the winter 









See the pretty pair of Geese?









Yeah, so did Oliver...









Then they flew away, after leading him all the way across the slough, so he had to come back! 









Notice the little bit of green? It's finally starting to look like spring!!!









But maybe the geese have come back?









I like this shot









You want me to look where?









Maybe over here?









Mom, there's noisy water coming out of here... what's in it?










I figured he'd crash for sure! He ran around like a loon for most of it, chasing birds, geese, mule deer (not that he had a chance, I barely saw the back of their heads as they popped out of the coulee, but Ollie's nose knew something was there!) seeing horses up close and personal, hunting mice, following every smell he came across, and playing fetch when there was nothing better to do.... Nope, he wanted a game of arm chair fetch when we got home!!!

Honestly, I'd put his energy level up against a Border Collie's any day! the monster!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I had never heard of a Texas Terrier. He's a doll! How big is he?


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha ha it's not a breed, he's a terrier type from Houston  He flew up here to me when he was 6 months old, after being rescued off the streets. 

I think he's an Irish Terrier x Lab, he's a couple of months shy of 4 years old, a little under 40 lbs, and a little over 18" high. He's seriously fear aggressive, so he only gets free run in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like he had a ball. Sorry to hear about your injury. Doesn't he hound you if he doesn't get walked? I know mine do.

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha ha, we play armchair fetch, and do alot of trick training, so he get's tired with that. 

And the pics aren't that good, it was too cloudy to get decent shots


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He's SO CUTE! I love him going after the geese.

I understand the South has alot more unwanted dogs so many are sent up north, mainly to the eastern states and I'm glad to hear some are making it to Canada. He's a real cutie.

Is he deaf? I can't remember.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks  No he's not deaf, he was supposed to be, but his hearing came back after his skin healed from a bad flea infestation. Oliver was my own doing, a lady posted about him on a yahoo group for deaf dogs, I made a joke about sending him to Canada, and a week later I had him! LOL I was the only person willing to take on a deaf dog with aggression issues... I was disappointed when he turned out not to be deaf LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pictures.
Oliver has the most adorabe face!


----------

